# H. coronatus died



## Justin (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi all,

I lost my L3 coronatus this morning. He died mid-moult. I'm not sure what went wrong, he was eating fine up until a few days before the moult as normal.

He had been in a yoghurt pot tub with a mesh lid, coco-fibre substrate and kept at room temp. Sprayed daily.

The only thing that I did notice wasd that the skin he was trying to shed was wet and very 'soggy' feeling.

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Justin (Aug 12, 2006)

No ideas?


----------



## Herp13 (Aug 12, 2006)

Maybe he was to wet? Like i hear when the humidity is to high, they have trouble moulting, and when the humidity is too low, they have trouble moulting. Maybe you misted to much?


----------



## wuwu (Aug 12, 2006)

sometimes mantids just die for no apparent reason.


----------



## Herp13 (Aug 12, 2006)

That happened to mine, well, it fell, then i euthanized it because the damage was too bad, but it would have died anyways, whenever i left her she rested until i came back and she thought i was gonna eat her or somethin, so i just euthanized her, almost all her legs were screwed up, along with her wings, and she couldn't lift herself.


----------

